# Good Begonia?



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi all,
What is a good begonia to use? I am looking for something that stays kind of small with good color.
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

Strawberry begonia is one of my favorites, although it isn't a true begonia. Begonia "little darling" is also very nice, but it's pretty hard to track down. Begonia Rajah is nice too, but also hard to find.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Begonia rajah is a great one but gets pretty big. Mine has leaves about 6-7" across. There are a number that have pustulate leaves like Silver Jewel and pustulata that I think are perfect. B versicolor is hard to beat but also hard to find. You may also want to try to find B luzonensis.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. 
Harry- would you happen to have any extra of these?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Begonias can be tricky... there are a number of different kinds of Begs, and what might be "compact" in one type might mean it has leaves under the size of the spread of your hand :shock: While others... a mini/compact variety of that might not even fit on the palm of your hand... Then you've got the landscape begonias vs. terrarium begs... ugh.

Not a complete list, but going by notes here are some types to try: (I've left out species except those that are true terrarium species)
'Apple Pie'
'Boom Boom'*
_B. bowerae nigramargra_**
'Brown Derby'
'Buttercup' (a prismastocarpa hybrid of similar size)
'Dew Drop'*
'Dollar Down'*'Emerald Lacewing'*
'Fairyland'
'Fiji Islands' (supposed to be under 6in true mini)
'Five 'n Dime'*
'Flippant' *
'Geometry'
'Ginny'*
'Goshe'*
'Harbor Lights'*
'Kismet'
'Leprechaun'*
'Libby Lee'**
'Lime Swirl'
'Little Darling'**
'Little Keepsake'
'Little Night Music'*
'Little Rexy'*
'Manuas' (B. thelmae x B. soli-mutata aka "Brasil Species" or Thelmae "major", somewhat of a viner)
'McCann'
'Midnight Sun' *
'Mirage'*
_B. nimbaensis_*
'Oleta' *
'Palomar Prince' *
'Palomar Shadows' *
'Palomar Whirlwind' *
'Peridot'*
'Phoe's Cleo' *
'Pink Suprise'*
_B. prismatocarpa_** (comes in a variegated form as well, viner)
_B. rajah_ (this is a dwarf species... but can take up half a 10g tank)
'Raspberry Moon' *
'Red Doll'
'Red Planet'
'Rhinestone Jeans'
'River Nile' * (compact but with large leaves!)
'Robert Shatzer'*
'Royal Lustre'*
'Sierra Green Butterfly' *
'Sierra Silver Moon' *
'Sierra Silver Rose' *
'Small Change' (Logees says to about 6" true mini)
_B. soli-mutatua_* (IMO too big for most terrariums but Kartuz lists it as a dwarf)
'Spindrift'*
'Sunshower' (another prismatocarpa hybrid)
'Tempest'*
'Test Quilt' *
_B. thelmae_ (shingle like viner)
'Tiny Gem'
_B. versicolor_*
'Wanda'*
'Yvonne Wells'

* Listed by Kartuz as a dwarf (under 12")
** Listed by Kartuz as a miniature (under 6")
Green = Tried and true
Purple = I'm currently testing with good success (came recomended)

This list is build mostly off some of the "mini" begs going around, and off the list on Kartuz (when they actually put the lables on). Logees is also a good source but I haven't really sorted through their list of begonias recently to seperate out the outside begonias with the foliage/tropical begonias we'd use, and which are small enough.

And no, I didn't take the time to link to pics. Most can be found on Kartuz, Logees, or google


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks alot for all the info Corey, that will help my search.
Scott


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I try. Plus I was bored. LOL. I'll save the list and post it on my site somewhere...

What begonias have people put in their tanks that have worked well... or what species have been put in tanks that work but have special needs?


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

So are some of those rex begonias cultivars or hybrids? I bought a few different rex varieties a few months ago but i don't really know what they are. Like are the rex one species or mixed.
I'm totally confused about the begonias.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I personally think Begonias are way underused. 

Here are a few more that have done well for me. 

B 'Caravan' - needs large terrarium.
B scutifolia
B crispula
B foliosa
B stuatii
B 'Butterfly'
B 'Abu Dhabi'
B chlorosticta 
B limprichtii 
B conchifolia


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Not all the begonias I listed are rexes... Tho most of the flashier ones are.



> All Rex Cultorum types are descended from the Indian species B. rex that was crossed with other types of rhizomatous begonias.


 - From the American Begonia Society webpage

Rexes have been around a very, very long time... the original B. rex has a really interesting pattern, and when crossed with other begonias of other color and patterns (and leaf shapes etc, etc) and sprinkle in a hundred or so years of selective breeding, you come up with the crazy rexes we get today.

It's ok about being confused... there are a lot of them, different types, and they also come from a wide variety of habitats!

Harry, I'll add yours to my list... I think this deserves and article!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Todd (Dartfrogfreak) is big into begonias, and the begonias he's been offering for sale do well in terrariums (tho they can be a bit larger and need to be trimmed).



> Begonia "Granada' this is actually a small grower even tho it is an upright grower it can be kept trimmed back quite nicely!





> Begonia 'Brazilian Species' This is from my understanding a natural hybrid of B. soli-mutata X B. thelmae. I havent tried this one in a frog setup but Im fairly confident that it will do great !


 I find this description funny since it's basically a 'Manuas' (which he knows does well in tanks - Manuas being a place in Brazil that it was believed the original U# plants were collected) and there is some weird name confusion going on... This formerly had a U number, then was named Manuas after it was proven to be a natural hybrid and reproduced in captivity, but now they are popping up as "Brazilian Species" (which he bought this particular clone as which looks the same as the Manuas I also got from him) and Black Jungle even has it on their site as "Thelmae 'Major'" which I have no idea where that came from! I'm aggrivated over the name, but it's an awesome little begonia... 


> Begonia 'Lubbergei' A tall grower but doesnt mind its feet wet .It can be kept trimmed back nicely. Bronzey green topped leaves with crimson undersides!!!


Pics are in his classified.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

More begonias to add to the list... I just keep looking around...

Vivariums Concepts has a couple that could be added to the list:
Begonia cubensis
Begonia 'Curly Q'

Black Jungle has a couple other terrarium worthy plants as well:
Begonia foliosa 
Begonia 'El Valle’ 
Begonia 'Fascinating Rhythm'
Begonia ‘BeBe’ (in one of their terrarium photos)
Begonia U074 (in one of their terrarium photos and I've been told by others it doesn't do well outside of a terrarium!)


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

i picked up bowerae nigramarga from robs violets, but its not in viv yet


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*Another one that has done very well for us, that I didn't see listed, 
B. polygonoides.
It is a trailing variety.*


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a bunch of 'strawberry begonia', whatever it actually is I don't know. It has a bunch of common names (mother of thousands is one) but I haven't had the internet connection to track down the real name. Haven't tried it in a tank yet, but I'm sure it would do well. Maybe I'll get around to listing it on the website someday...

I got a few begonias from somebody (Kero?). I can't remember who, lost the PM, and of course I don't know what they are anymore, but they seem to stay small and look good. The last one I put in a viv was dead simple. I pinched a couple leaves with a few inches of petiole, stuck them all the way into the substrate (sphagnum moss) at an angle, and just let it be. I've got a couple very nice plants in the viv now, and it hasn't been more than three months since I did that.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think Strawberry Begonia is Saxifraga stolonifera. Not a begonia but a nice plant all the same.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

"Strawberry Begonias" aren't actually begonias at all... the scientific name is _Saxifraga sarmentosa/S. stolonifera_... and yes they will take over a terrarium faster than you can blink with all their little stolons! It's along with "watermelon begonia" which is actually one of two Pellonia species that looks similar to _B. thelmae_.

Rob, I don't think I've send begs to you? I've got some nice ones starting out if you want to trade stuff in the future tho


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Always looking for new things to propagate! 

I'll make a note of the Saxifragia, that sounds right to me. Just need to remember to make a tag...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

And you've got jewel orchids I would like... hehehehe... begonias are way behind tho. I'll PM you


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Got another to add to the list---B. Dregei. Lovely silver spots on a very unique spike-lobed leaf---a bit of pink and lime green and dainty leaves. Trailing type.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

i like eye latch


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

vivbulider said:


> i like eye latch


You mean the EyeLash begonia? Begonia bowerae? 
Nice one. My favorite one so far---though it's so hard to choose---is Begonia amphioxus. I can't get over the leaf shape, pattern and those pink spots.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Im chiming in here quick.

Begonia dregei is not a good terrarium Begonia. Small yes but this is one of the caudicform Begonias not a trailer. it grows upright like the canes and shrubs. It likes it drier than other Begonias.

However I have Begonia 'Lubbergei' which is a cross of B. dregei x B. lubbersii and is an excellent Begonia for slightly taller tanks.

Ive got a long list of Begonias that will be well suited to vivariums when I have more time to post the list I will reply to this thread again


Todd


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Im chiming in here quick.
> 
> Begonia dregei is not a good terrarium Begonia. Small yes but this is one of the caudicform Begonias not a trailer. it grows upright like the canes and shrubs. It likes it drier than other Begonias.
> 
> ...


Does Lubbergei have sort of a pink outline around the leaves and small silver spots on the leaves? I'm trying to figure out which sort of dregei I have. It is growing sideways, so I thought it was a trailing type. I plan on trimming it like a bonsai tree so that it will, in fact, be a good size for my terrarium. I also want to mention it has really, really tiny leaves and a pink stem.

Also, it is planted in a sealed cork tube so that it gets less moisture than the rest of the others---that is, it can be selectively watered. I know if allowed to dry out, it forms a thick caudex (tree-trunk like-base).


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Begonia 'Lubbergei' actually looks more like lubbersii than dregei

Todd


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

That's a very nice plant---leaves are a lot larger than my dregei. Here's a closeup pic from dendroterra.com:

I want to add that the leaves are about the same size as the ones in the pic.
Any idea what variety it is?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I'm working on growing a cutting of B. chlorosticta---any tips appreciated. I heard although it likes humidity, it also prefers low light and soil on the drier side.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

If I remember right Begonia chloristicta doesnt like to have its feet wet. Also Im not so sure if Ive already mentioned it or not but most Begonias dont like to have wet leaves all the time. Ive done ok with some in my tanks but I try to avoid directly misting the leaves.
However maybe every few days I may spray the leaves off to help keep the vitamin dust and frog debri from building up. this seems to be tolerated

Which chlorosticta clone are you growing?


Todd


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> If I remember right Begonia chloristicta doesnt like to have its feet wet. Also Im not so sure if Ive already mentioned it or not but most Begonias dont like to have wet leaves all the time. Ive done ok with some in my tanks but I try to avoid directly misting the leaves.
> However maybe every few days I may spray the leaves off to help keep the vitamin dust and frog debri from building up. this seems to be tolerated
> 
> Which chlorosticta clone are you growing?
> ...


Yes, I have also noticed that the leaves will melt if constantly coated with water for more than a couple of days.

For chlorosticta, I am planning to get some perlite and mix it half and half with sphagnum and plant it considerably away from the light. I believe this brings out the color better----specimens under brighter lighting seem to have a bleached-out look to them with a lot of yellow-green on the background instead of a nice blue-green and lime-green contrast. Thoughts?

It will be the green clone. Does the care differ between the green and brown? I read that there were several clones---is there a purple one available out there?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

First of, Saxifraga stolonifera ain't no tropical. I grow it in an Asian shade garden, it's 26F right now, and it ain't even deciduous! (Has cute flowers after its dormancy):








Upper left, behind the Selaginella (which is semi-deciduous)

"Rear" view, in front of the log:











Corey and Harry's lists work, but should you wants ta simplify it (i.e., start with the easier ones):

Neotropical
Any B bowerae hybrid, such as:
Tiger kitten
Fascinating Rhythm
Little Darling

conchifolia 'Zip' (not as small, but tough)

True epiphytes like herbacea or annulata

Africa
There are a host of yellow-flowered rhizomatous:

prismatocarpa
quadrialata nimbaensis
but the easiest is 'Buttercup' (prismatocarpa x ficicola)
This is an award winner from Mike Kartuz

My plant:








Can be "seasonal" though, as it declines in hot summers

I personally won't use dregei/partita types in a terrarium, as my tanks are too moist. Great plants for bright windows, though.

Asia
luzonensis
U074
polliensis (can do too well)
My plant, to right of the Episcia:








Plant is now 3X this size, and drops its old flowers...

Stay away from amphioxus!! This may THE single most delicate terrarium plant!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ill chime in with a few

Begonia 'Buttercup'
Begonia 'Leopon' (I should be producing this one in small numbers again next spring if anyone is interested)
Begonia 'Lubbergei'
Begonia 'Granada'
Begonia 'Manaus'
really hybrids are the best in vivarium situations. they are more tolerate of a wide of conditions

I agree, stay away from B. dredgei, partita, and amphioxus.

Ill update with a few more later


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

DFF: Oh, yes, forgot about "Manaus"--very nice plant!

SO, in your experience, 'Lubbergei' doesn't get too big and robust?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

No it does LOL

But for a canetype its leaves are small. I think having dredgei as a parent helped out alot.

However. I almost always send atleast 2-3 cuttings of this one when I send it to someone.
If you start a colony of 2-5 stalks you can easily keep it trimmed back without it looking horrible.. I still recommend atleast a 24 inch high tank to properly enjoy it.


And yes 'Manaus' is an amazing little Begonia

Todd


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

DFF: I am trying to thank you for your posts and pics, but I don't see the thanks button :-(

So what is you guys consensus on _B. chlorosticta_? I have never grown it.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

The thanx button is in the bottom right corner of each post.


I think Begonia chloristicta is probably not a great viv Begonia due to its thin leaves and I believe it can be touchy.
I havent grown it in years and even then I think I only kept it for about 4 months or so.


Todd


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

harrywitmore said:


> I think Strawberry Begonia is Saxifraga stolonifera. Not a begonia but a nice plant all the same.


Heres another vote for the Strawberry!!! When I had it mine shot up new leaves (plantlets i think) almost every other day. Unfortunatly I had to leave my tank under the supervision of my little sister for awhile and well...not much of anything was left when I got back lol  Oh well. It was great while it lasted-a bit on the touchy side to start but really took off once it was settled in.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> DFF: I am trying to thank you for your posts and pics, but I don't see the thanks button :-(
> 
> So what is you guys consensus on _B. chlorosticta_? I have never grown it.


This one does like high humidity and low to moderate light. If water sits on the leaves for even a day it can cause them to disintegrate. If they are in direct light in the tank they will turn mostly a light green instead of the nice dark iridescent contrast of blue-green and light-green dots. So, in that way it is touchy in the viv. I have mine currently in a grow tank just off to the side of UV lighting, not directly underneath it. The soil also needs to dry out slightly between waterings.

It does NOT do well at under 70 degrees. It is native to Borneo where they get light rainfall, and often---so in its own habitat water does not sit on leaves for long. Neutral soil is preferable to alkaline or acidic soil.

I have just started growing both the brown/red and green clones and this is what I have recently learned.

(The thanks button disappears sometimes if you thank a number of people in a short amount of time. It should reappear soon.)


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> Stay away from amphioxus!! This may THE single most delicate terrarium plant!





Dartfrogfreak said:


> I agree, stay away from B. dredgei, partita, and amphioxus.
> 
> Ill update with a few more later


It is delicate, but I'll give a few tips as I have two specimens growing well in my vivs---

It needs lime/alkaline soil to do well. I have a limestone rock near the roots of each of mine. In the wild it grows on limestone cliffs in Malaysia. 
It must have good drainage and airflow or it will rot. 
When new leaves are forming it must have high humidity or the leaves will turn brown and not form out well. 
It must be planted very near lighting---not more than 12-15 inches away. 
It requires pruning or it will get too tall for a standard viv---fully grown specimens can get three or four feet tall and leggy. 
If you don't mind that, and you like bonsai, you might like amphioxus. It's worth growing to me just for the cool leaf pattern.


----------



## tribolonotus (Oct 10, 2012)

What is the name of that brom on the left? I have seen them before, but I could never find their name.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

In my tank? That is _Vriesea racinae_, the smallest tank vriesea. Stay away from it, it is very touchy in tanks (needs good airflow and not too warm). Harry Luther tells me that it grows moist and shady, which would lead one to think it is a good terrarium plant. But alas, it is not. If you want to grow a smaller vriesea, try:

carinata
erythrodactylon 'mini' (nice purple bases)
flammea
lubbersii
'Charmin Carmen'

I especially recommend erythrodactylon and lubbersii; both pup readily, but lubbersii does have a tall inflorescence

You can see pics of these at Bromeliad Encyclopedia - Florida Council of Bromeliad Societies


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

tribolonotus said:


> What is the name of that brom on the left? I have seen them before, but I could never find their name.


Are you asking about left middle or lower left corner?

Middle left is what Groundhog said.

Lower left corner is a Cryptanthus.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Groundhog said:


> In my tank? That is _Vriesea racinae_, the smallest tank vriesea. Stay away from it, it is very touchy in tanks (needs good airflow and not too warm). Harry Luther tells me that it grows moist and shady, which would lead one to think it is a good terrarium plant. But alas, it is not. If you want to grow a smaller vriesea, try:
> 
> carinata
> erythrodactylon 'mini' (nice purple bases)
> ...



Most bromeliads grow in good airflow ,thats why they grow well on branches or in the canopy . Just a few species are growing in the real habitat of the dartfrogs.
On the other side , most of te bromeliads are tolerant ,and will grow in different habitat/temperature.
Here in the Netherlands we grow V racinae in dartfrog vivarium without any problem


----------



## orchidsnfrogs (Oct 19, 2019)

Hiii

I got some gorgeous cuttings of begonia Manaus which I’ve been coveting.

I might have misted the leaves and stuck the plant in wet sphagnum in a humid sterilite tub. 

It’s wilting! I don’t think it’s totally gone yet (unlike the Rex and angel wing begonias that I killed in my first vivarium).

Any advice? I already opened up the sterilite tubs so it’s still humid but with air circulation; I put one in sphag in a dry corner of a Viv; I took 2 leaf cuttings, and I put the last one in moist sphag to see if any of them live. 

I’m usually really good with plants but the begonias in the vivarium are new to me. 



Wim van den Berg said:


> Groundhog said:
> 
> 
> > In my tank? That is _Vriesea racinae_, the smallest tank vriesea. Stay away from it, it is very touchy in tanks (needs good airflow and not too warm). Harry Luther tells me that it grows moist and shady, which would lead one to think it is a good terrarium plant. But alas, it is not. If you want to grow a smaller vriesea, try:
> ...


----------

